
Apple Is Said to Plan Improved Cloud Services by Unifying Teams - lladnar
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-10-06/apple-is-said-to-plan-improved-cloud-services-by-unifying-teams
======
microtherion
Oy vey: "The new campus will be made up of bench seating, long work tables,
and open cubicle spaces, potentially irking employees used to quiet office
environments, two people briefed on the new campus’s plans said."

So grateful for my home office.

